# IUD Removal & Bleeding



## lasergirl (May 17, 2006)

For all you ladies that have had an IUD/Mirena removed-- how was the bleeding afterwards?? Were your periods the same flow as before the original insertion???
I will be having mine out in the fall and am not sure if I should expect heavier than normal bleeding after the removal. I have the Mirena and have not had more than spotting for 3 years.
I am asking now as I want to get some clothe pads in preparation for periods again.


----------



## alaskaberry (Dec 29, 2006)

I got mine out in April. But they'll be wonky for a bit while the hormones phase out of your system. And you may bleed for a bit after removal. Personally, I got mine in May and then it went away, I think it's nursing-related though.


----------



## Patsy_Peterson (May 1, 2021)

*Bleeding after Mirena removal is it a period*
Usually women who removed IUD may have irregular periods after paragard iud removal for several cycles or may have heavy bleeding or spotting after paragard iud removal, which is normal.

*when does period return after Mirena removal*
After IUD removal, you usually have up to two or three cycles of irregular periods, but do not worry, after two or three months, your periods will return as before.


----------

